# BUSM Air Raid Shelter, Leicester. 05.09



## littlelaura (May 14, 2009)

Went for a first look and we were very impressed, suprised to find the lights on tho ?!?
Quite a large site situated under the BUSM factory, it is currently not in use by the factory. 
Don't know much else history wise except it was a shelter during the war. 




























































































*Thanks to MD for tips.*


----------



## CHEWY (May 15, 2009)

Great stuff Laura 

liking the old paperwork


----------



## kernowexpeditionary (May 15, 2009)

cracking site, looks mint!


----------



## littlelaura (May 15, 2009)

Cheers mateys, was an enjoyable site. Needs a further explore tho as it turns out we missed a big boiler room !


----------



## Urban Mole (May 15, 2009)

Wow that place really is in excellent condition, very nice indeed, and Im not just on about the chic in the pics


----------



## littlelaura (May 15, 2009)

Oooh i say!!!  I'll let her know. She's my sister / fellow exploring partner !

It really is in good condition isnt it. Very good place, i can't stop thinking about it !


----------



## sheep21 (May 15, 2009)

tip top condition that place, I love the painted signs, so carefully done, likewise I really do enjoy old newspapers.

Thanks


----------



## Krypton (May 15, 2009)

Looks a bit like our cellar. Brilliant to see all the shleves still intact!


----------



## Badoosh (May 15, 2009)

Now that looks a cracking shelter, i feel a roadtrip coming on! Nice photos & well found Laura, hope you get back to see the bolier room.


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2009)

Hiya Laura! Great shots there especially the Nuts and Bolts! Ahem...!!!... I cannot believe the Shelter is so intact and in such good condition. Well done, good work, I am very impressed!


----------



## Black Shuck (May 15, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Wow that place really is in excellent condition, very nice indeed, and Im not just on about the chic in the pics



Urban you terrible Mate!!


----------



## DigitalNoise (May 15, 2009)

Wow! what a find! Jealous is an understatement! well done!


----------



## dweeb (May 15, 2009)

One of the best shelters around I recon... good work getting in!

Thats a fine exploring bag


----------



## boothy (May 15, 2009)

Nice pics ! 

Well done for gaining access without being busted !


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2009)

Excellent find, Laura. Some lovely stuff remaining...the signage is great! 
Good pics, too.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 16, 2009)

Excellent condition -as has been said before -the signs are especially special. Good photos too (my flash piccies usually end-up pretty naff!) 
Are those un-used blankets wrapped up in brown paper? Looks like an amazing place


----------



## littlelaura (May 16, 2009)

Lightbuoy said:


> Excellent condition -as has been said before -the signs are especially special. Good photos too (my flash piccies usually end-up pretty naff!)
> Are those un-used blankets wrapped up in brown paper? Looks like an amazing place




I think they were blankets or sheets, they were right down at the back of the shelter and looked pretty old. Shame there isnt more stuff but the things that are there are great, cant wait to go back. 
Theres loads we didn't see cos we thought we heard someone in high heels (?!?) which spooked us and we made a swift exit ! ( might have been a ghostie ?? )


----------



## swanseamale47 (May 16, 2009)

Great expolre, I wonder why the lights are still on, seems like part of it may be still in use? 
Wayne


----------



## Urban Mole (May 16, 2009)

Its underneath a factory, which is in use, as mentioned, and I expect as part of H&S regs, they require lighting, aswell as the smoke detectors you can see in there too.


----------



## jonney (May 16, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Urban you terrible Mate!!



What you mean Black Shuck I was thinking the same thing... Nice find Laura


----------



## tommo (May 16, 2009)

ah i really like this place, good condition, good pics and looks like it was a good explore.

is it very big? it does say on the sign " drinking water @ entrance A & D" how many entrances are there to this place, i guess with 4 or more it must be a good size


----------



## littlelaura (May 16, 2009)

t_o_m_m_o said:


> ah i really like this place, good condition, good pics and looks like it was a good explore.
> 
> is it very big? it does say on the sign " drinking water @ entrance A & D" how many entrances are there to this place, i guess with 4 or more it must be a good size



It is quite big and yes it has 4 doors, that we found anyway, theres some still to do (ASAP !!)
Someone told me it could house 700 people in an air raid but i dont know if its correct, it is pretty big tho.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 16, 2009)

littlelaura said:


> I think they were blankets or sheets, they were right down at the back of the shelter and looked pretty old. Shame there isnt more stuff but the things that are there are great, cant wait to go back.
> Theres loads we didn't see cos we thought we heard someone in high heels (?!?) which spooked us and we made a swift exit ! ( might have been a ghostie ?? )



Thanks for the info L 
As for the mysterious footsteps -perhaps a well-dressed ghostie? 
Look forward to seeing more of your snaps (you mentioned more entrances)


----------



## MD (May 16, 2009)

Nice work
there are no records held in the records office in leicester of the shelter
on any of the building plans for the whole site.
the only ones listed were on the waste land to the right of the main gate
look forward to seeing more shots LL


----------



## the_historian (May 18, 2009)

Jeez, I'd give my right arm to find one of those shelters! Well done.


----------



## celestialjen (May 22, 2009)

Good work !

I went to BUSM a few weeks back, but didn't get to the shelters. Will have to look out for it next time!


----------



## Shinzy (May 29, 2009)

wow, i live near this building too 
never knew it was actually abandoned! o.0
I remember laughing at it whenever i saw it.. BUSM.. lol.


----------



## littlelaura (May 29, 2009)

Shinzy said:


> wow, i live near this building too
> never knew it was actually abandoned! o.0
> I remember laughing at it whenever i saw it.. BUSM.. lol.



The actual factory isn't abandoned, just only about a third is in use, i highly recommend looking round the rest of the estate tho. There's some good bits and bobs round there to nosey at...


----------



## waynezbitz1 (May 29, 2009)

ive been in this place a few times and there is always something different to see. There is lots of places in there that i havent seen but as its local to me this is always an ongoing exploring opertunity


----------



## Mr Sam (May 29, 2009)

apparently it will be dissapearing fast in the next few months mate so dont hang about too long, access is simples too


----------



## Goldie87 (May 29, 2009)

Mr Sam said:


> apparently it will be dissapearing fast in the next few months



Ive heard that one before in previous years, so I won't believe that until its all empty! Work on the first phase is not moving anywhere at the moment, so I can't see the second part at BUSM going ahead anytime soon.


----------



## swedish (May 29, 2009)

that is 1 sweet find LL, top quality pix & subject matter...Really strange that nothing is held in records office in leicester! Proper makin my noisy taste-buds tingle!!!


----------

